# I hate to say this but...........



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate to say this in the midst of others having so many problems  but my 2 R-15's are working just fine. :righton: I wanted to throw in a good post among all the others.

The one hasnt had a single problem in many weeks, except the SL FR/repeat issue and I would consider it as relaible and stable as the R-10 it replaced.

The second one is working almost as well but does have an occasional problem that can be solved without a reset usually.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

OMG! Bobman actually seems to like the way his R15's are working!








Has anyone else seen Flying Pigs today? For I think I must have just seen one!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just wanted to post that as it seems no one ever posts when things are going well and working fine.

I think it's good to have a few positive threads around to show not everyone has problems and some really like their R-15.:lol:

People only seem to post when there are problems and to vent. I see nothing wrong with positive venting.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two r-15's. The first since Dec 05 and the second since Feb 06.
Both have virtually no problems.
The SL issue is not an R-15 problem IMHO.

All electronics have their problems _occasionally_.
Its like the woman that was buying a new car but insisted that it *NEVER* had a malfunction. The salesman insisted that his car was that car but* JUST IN CASE*, it had a button. The woman would not hear that, and continued to INSIST that Just in Case was not good enough. Finally, out of sheer frustration the salesman rips off his shirts and says "God didn't me to be a mother , but *JUST IN CASE!*:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My R-15 is still working great and I am glad I made the decision to replace my DirecTivo R-10 with it.

Not a reset in many weeks if not months, I lost track but I know its been a long while. 

Still no missed recordings but I do check the TDL daily just in case.

Even the occasional black pauses when watching a recording have stopped.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Anybody want to trade R15's with me???

Nothing but problems with my 300 series since the 08/29 update.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Let me make sure I understand completely. Referring to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66669 are you saying you're not experiencing any of these issues or do you consider a DVR with these issues as "working just fine"?


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Let me make sure I understand completely. Referring to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66669 are you saying you're not experiencing any of these issues or do you consider a DVR with these issues as "working just fine"?


Here is my experience with the bug list:
Severe:
Periodic freezes (no response to remote or front panel, miss scheduled recordings) requiring reset (in worst cases, should be fixed by a destructive, complete reset). - *haven't have one in 4 months*
Sometimes fails to record when it should. - *never had a problem*
Deletion of wrong show when deleted from MyVod list - *never had a problem*

Shows deleted during playback if KAM is exceeded - *never exceeded KAM, so don't know*
1st half of show lost if you reset or have a power loss. Note: this also happens on a completed recording if it happens to still be in the live buffer
Acting like there's only one tuner, fixed by reset. - *never had the situation, so don't know*
Serious:
Limits. Limits. Limits.
The black screen freeze during playback that doesn't require a reset but does require the Prev/Prev or Pause/Play or ??? to restart - *haven't have one in at least 2 months months*
Loss of transport controls (FF, RW, etc.) requiring reset. *haven't have one in 4 months*
Some keyword searches have been known to freeze the box (e.g. "SE", "HER") requiring reset. - *never tried, so don't know*
Moderate:
History is worthless (no reason for why something was "cancelled", shouldn't waste space on things "recorded"--wait until they're "deleted" to notate them in history, etc.) - *does this thing have history?* 
Inability to setup SLs on multiple channels.- *never tried*
Can't distinguish between first-run and repeats - *so what?* 
Inconsistant conflict resolution. - *never had this problem*
For some people, caller ID just doesn't work. - *works for me*
Search problems: initial article (a, an, the), punctuation (MI-5), only searches phrases, etc. - *I would put it annoyance category*
Channels I receive not right (so autorecord find records unsubscribed channels) - - *never used autorecord, but my channels I receive are correct in a custom guide I use*
Control bar freezes and does not mark where you are in a program, resulting in returning to the wrong place in a program if you stop viewing - *never noticed this problem*
Pressing "record" during live TV doesn't always capture buffer (instead begins recording from that point). Verification needed - *don't know, never had this problem*
Annoyances:
Periodic false "unknown number" caller ID notification.-*my works just fine*
Parodoxical messages ("this episode was/will be recorded" on details for episodes that weren't/won't be recorded").
Loss of guide data on reset or power outage. - *That should be at least moderate problem, not just an annoyance*
Overall slowness with lots of SLs and/or lots of recordings. - *never experienced*
No audible or visual feedback for operations that sometimes take a long time.
Searching for Signal Message while watching a recorded program.- *never had one*
Items improperly grouped in MyVod - *works OK for me*
UI inconsistencies (no mark and delete in to do list, record button doesn't work everywhere to schedule a recording, etc.)
No original air date
Watching an in-progress recording from MyVOD: it just continues on into the live buffer at the end of the recording (doesn't ask about deleting the recording).
Jump back inconsistent (not always six seconds). Possibly fixed (four seconds).
Sometimes get Guided Setup on reset.
Playback is jumpy following jump back. -*never paid attention to any of the above*
So depending how Bobman uses his R-15s, he may not even know that problems exist. I certainly didn't know about majority of the listed problems (except of course freezes and reboots early on - back in November-December time frame)
By now for me personally annoyance level for R-15 is less than it is for R-10. The only problem I do have (and I didn't see it listed) is the 30 sec slip. Drives me up the wall how slow it is.


----------



## gusmahler (Aug 1, 2006)

It's just the nature of the internet. People don't surf over to find a message board to brag about how well something is working. If it's working, they just use it. People find this board when they have problems and need to solve it.

FWIW, I have one R15 that has never given me a single problem. 

The other one I have has given me nothing but problems the last 3 weeks. Now, it just died on me. I turned it on and it was refusing to change channels. I hit the reset button and now the unit refuses to turn on at all.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

samo said:


> Here is my experience with the bug list:
> ...snip...


So, short answer to my question would be "no I'm not experiencing any of these problems" correct?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

gusmahler said:


> It's just the nature of the internet. People don't surf over to find a message board to brag about how well something is working.


True, but people do find boards like this when they just want information and to talk about their new toys. That's why I was on tivocommunity.com.

So the sample here may be skewed toward the probelms but not ENTIRELY.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> do you consider a DVR with these issues as "working just fine"?


Yes. I think a couple people here like to make a stink out of problems that dont effect everyone or think what matters to them matters as much to everyone when it doesnt.

In the past, like you know, I have blasted the R-15 to the point of not even using it for months.

What can I say, its just working now no lockups, no frozen black screens, etc.... I am as surprised as anyone.
They do need to address the issues you said but not everyone is having problems is all I am saying.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I haven't had any problems since i formatted and did a reset everything and did a complete reinstall of my R15 2 days ago. :nono:


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't understand why a person who bashes, cusses, and generally *HATES* the R-15, continues to except R-15 replacements and continues to use them.
If I had had the problems some of these others *seem* to have had, I would have dumped the R-15, D*TV and put up a Yagi!!!!!


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> I can't understand why a person who bashes, cusses, and generally *HATES* the R-15, continues to except R-15 replacements and continues to use them.
> If I had had the problems some of these others *seem* to have had, I would have dumped the R-15, D*TV and put up a Yagi!!!!!


there are several reasons people stay with D* even though the R15 has problems.

1.there tied to a lease agreement they can't get out of.
2.they have been with D* for so long they can't imagine going anywhere else.
3.they like D* services they put up with the R15.
4.NFl sunday ticket
5.cable just isn't an option where they live.
6.hoping all the promises come true and the R15 does become a functional dvr.

and I'm sure there are even more reasons i didn't list.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

In my area, cable is an option. But the cable is Time/Warner and I refuse to have anything to do with them. AND, they are leaving my area soon to be replaced by ComCast, still not an option for me.

Oh, and *"SEEM TO HAVE?"* You're not here, you don't know so don't call me a liar. I have not exaggerated any of my claims. I have reformatted my unit and it is working fine so far, but I did experience everything I reported.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> there are several reasons people stay with D* even though the R15 has problems.
> 
> 1.there tied to a lease agreement they can't get out of.
> 2.they have been with D* for so long they can't imagine going anywhere else.
> ...


He didn't say "Why do they stay with D*?". He said "Why do they keep using the R15?". There are other options.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My R-15's are still working great. No problems in many many weeks now.

Just wanted to let everyone know.:joy:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> I have reformatted my unit and it is working fine so far, but I did experience everything I reported.


If you would have reformatted it WEEKS prior like people suggested maybe you would not have had so many issues to complain about and a better R-15 experience like myself and others have. Right ????


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe, but I have already stated my reason for waiting several times in this forum. If you don't mind losing everything you've recorded to do a reset, that's YOU. Don't expect others to have the same opinion.

One more thing, REGARDLESS of how many or how few problems any one of us experienced, it is still something that we should not have had to go though. Perhaps you don't mind, it certainly seems that way, but not everyone feels as you do. Obviously not everyone feels as I do.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Bobman said:


> If you would have reformatted it WEEKS prior like people suggested maybe you would not have had so many issues to complain about and a better R-15 experience like myself and others have. Right ????


Regardless of the fact that no-one should have to format in the first place, reformatting doesn't always work. I experienced the same problems post format as I did pre format.

They are sending me a new unit out today. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

qwerty said:


> He didn't say "Why do they stay with D*?". He said "Why do they keep using the R15?". There are other options.


uh he said dump D* and the R15



Bud33 said:


> *I would havedumped the R-15, D*TV and put up a Yagi!!!!*


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> uh he said dump D* and the R15


True, but misleading. He didn't say those with R15 problems should dump D*. He does say he would have. But his point was clearly why do they stick with the R15.



Bud33 said:


> I can't understand why a person who bashes, cusses, and generally *HATES* the R-15, continues to except R-15 replacements and continues to use them.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

How's 10E8 doing?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

walters said:


> How's 10E8 doing?


Well, Bobman had started another thread about how 10E8 screwed his R15. He went on and on, it all sounded REAL familiar.

I was about to give him the same advice he had so _generously_ pushed in my direction...*"QUIT COMPLAINING AND RE-FORMAT"*. But he deleted the thread.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

sheridan1952 said:


> Well, Bobman had started another thread about how 10E8 screwed his R15. He went on and on, it all sounded REAL familiar.


I know. I still have it in another window


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

If you really must know, I went to add to that message and this boards software didnt like how many cartoon icons I was trying to use and kept telling me to remove them. I never knew there was a limit before.

Then I got a phone call and saved it and didnt realize that I deleted an entire paragraph. So I figured I would just redo it. My entire life doesnt revolve around here like walters  seems to and I didnt finish it yet.

Happy ?


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Happy ?


Not really. I just thought it a bit hypocritical that you apparently don't want us to rant about our problems but then as soon as you have an issue, there you are posting your problems.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

sheridan1952 said:


> then as soon as you have an issue, there you are posting your problems.


Am I supposed to care or something ?

Just glad this board has a blocked user option.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> If you really must know, I went to add to that message and this boards software didnt like how many cartoon icons I was trying to use and kept telling me to remove them. I never knew there was a limit before.


I guess DirecTV developers are doing BBS software in their spare time 

Anyway, I was just in the right place at the right time to see the thread and wondered what happened to it.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

walters said:


> to see the thread and wondered what happened to it.


Its a coming.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Am I supposed to care or something ?
> 
> Just glad this board has a blocked user option.


That's what I thought. Thank you for validating my opinion of you.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think Earl said this fixed the file subsystem in the 500's and I expected some flubs but not like that.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok enough going at each other. This is an R15 forum not a personal bash forum.


----------

